# Early June, Muckhart GC



## GreiginFife (May 16, 2012)

I'm planning to use the last of my annual leave allocation in early June (nothing confirmed yet) and would probably be looking at getting a few games in. 
If anyone would care to join me on one (or more) days you would be more than welcome. 

Muckhart for those that don't know is a 27 hole complex in the foot of the Ochil Hills. great views and a cracking wee track. 

Would, provisionally, be looking at taking 5-8 June off (Tues - Friday).


----------



## patricks148 (May 16, 2012)

Might be up for a game there depending on dates.

You are welcome at my place too.


----------



## DelB (May 16, 2012)

Hi Greig. I'd be up for that! How about Wednesday 6th June at circa 10am? I could bring Neillbro along too if it helps to make up numbers. :thup:


----------



## GreiginFife (May 16, 2012)

Patrick/Del, I reckon it will be the 5th to 8th I take so 6th would be ideal Del. Would let you know about numbers. 
Patrick if there is a specific date in there that would suit then just shout.


----------



## DelB (May 16, 2012)

GreiginFife said:



			I reckon it will be the 5th to 8th I take so 6th would be ideal Del. Would let you know about numbers.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Greig. Pretty sure the last time we organised a Forum meet there, there were 7 or 8 of us turned up.


----------



## GreiginFife (May 16, 2012)

Ha, I can sign 3 on... lol


----------



## DelB (May 16, 2012)

If we get enough bodies for a couple of three or four balls, we can just pay the visitors green fee and split the cost with those that are being signed on.

If you fancy a wee trip down to Gifford or Haddington when you're off, just give me a shout. I've still got free visitors tickets for Haddington to be used up.


----------



## GreiginFife (May 16, 2012)

What's Haddington like? not heard much about it. 
Yeah if we can get enough for a couple of three's or fours that would be cool.


----------



## patricks148 (May 16, 2012)

GreiginFife said:



			Patrick/Del, I reckon it will be the 5th to 8th I take so 6th would be ideal Del. Would let you know about numbers. 
Patrick if there is a specific date in there that would suit then just shout.
		
Click to expand...

its only Friday's i can't do any other is fine.


----------



## DelB (May 16, 2012)

GreiginFife said:



			What's Haddington like?
		
Click to expand...

The course is very good, IMHO. It doesn't cope too well with a lot of rain, but is in very good condition at the moment. They've done a lot of good work over the winter there and the greens are pretty slick already.


----------



## GreiginFife (May 16, 2012)

Sounds good Del. I may just see what I can do.
Patrick, same here, there was no way I would be able to take a week off and not have to sacrifice 1 day for doing "wife list" stuff, that day would be the Friday... 
So I have Tues, Weds & Thursday to play.


----------



## GreiginFife (May 16, 2012)

Ok so I am going to reserve 1034 and 1042 on Wednesday 6th June. 
Just let me know who wants a knock and we can get something sorted out. 

Cheers guys.


----------



## GreiginFife (May 17, 2012)

bump in case any one would care to join. 6th June.


----------



## Val (May 17, 2012)

Would love a game at Muckhart Greg but just return from holiday that day, another time maybe.


----------



## DelB (May 17, 2012)

Hi Greig. Neillbro and I definitely up for this. Hoping that the weather improves before then, though!


----------



## GreiginFife (May 17, 2012)

Nice one Del, think it should be ok.. he says. 
Val, no worries, just PM me if you ever fancy a Sunday crack or owt. Normally play a bounce game most Sundays.


----------



## stevek1969 (May 17, 2012)

Would have liked to join you guys but i'm playing Royal Portrush that day. Have a good one.


----------



## Bomber69 (May 17, 2012)

GreiginFife said:



			bump in case any one would care to join. 6th June.
		
Click to expand...

If your struggling give me a shout am sure I could make it.


----------



## GreiginFife (May 18, 2012)

Bomber69 said:



			If your struggling give me a shout am sure I could make it.
		
Click to expand...

More the merrier mate. No target for numbers, just whoever wants a knock that day.


----------



## GreiginFife (May 22, 2012)

Can anyone interested in playing the 6th June (Weds) 1034 and 1042 reserved, please let me know. 
I can sign 3 people on at Â£10 which can be used to offset any other GF's...

Would like to just check numbers and open the invite again to anyone else


----------



## DelB (May 22, 2012)

Hi Greig. I'll be there, but will be on my tod as Neillbro can't now make it.


----------



## GreiginFife (May 22, 2012)

No worries Del, hopefully get a few others. Even if we get a 4 ball would be decent.


----------



## FairwayDodger (May 24, 2012)

Hi Grieg!

Right dug this thread out after your post on theCraw's Millport one.

I'm up for it if you've still got places.... as long as you don't mind getting beat by a girl!


----------



## DelB (May 24, 2012)

FairwayDodger said:



			... as long as you don't mind getting beat by a girl! 

Click to expand...

You'll be giving me 10 shots and will probably still beat me! Welcome aboard!


----------



## GreiginFife (May 24, 2012)

FairwayDodger said:



			Hi Grieg!

Right dug this thread out after your post on theCraw's Millport one.

I'm up for it if you've still got places.... as long as you don't mind getting beat by a girl! 

Click to expand...

I don't mind, I'm married to the daughter of a pro who is a Cat1 so I'm well used to getting beaten... 
Looking forward to it, the course is in great condition as just been up for a quick 9 earlier.


----------



## FairwayDodger (May 25, 2012)

GreiginFife said:



			I don't mind, I'm married to the daughter of a pro who is a Cat1 so I'm well used to getting beaten... 
Looking forward to it, the course is in great condition as just been up for a quick 9 earlier.
		
Click to expand...

Oh well in that case I'll demonstrate that the standard of ladies golf is not as high as you're accustomed to! :lol:

Sounds good - Muckhart's been on my list of courses to play so great to get the opportunity. Cheers!


----------



## GreiginFife (May 25, 2012)

No probs FD, it is a nice wee course and club. 
I have booked 1034 and 1042 just in case more people are tempted by the Ochil Hill scenery, oh and the decent golf as well


----------



## patricks148 (May 25, 2012)

GreiginFife said:



			No probs FD, it is a nice wee course and club. 
I have booked 1034 and 1042 just in case more people are tempted by the Ochil Hill scenery, oh and the decent golf as well 

Click to expand...


Prob won't be able to make the 6th now, too much work on to get away.

Up for a game another time.


----------



## GreiginFife (May 25, 2012)

No worries Patrick. Will get another game organised in July when my new leave allocation is sorted.


----------



## munro007 (May 28, 2012)

Hi Grieg, are there still spaces available. You are also welcome to come over to play Craigmillar Park anytime. The course is playing awesome just now.


----------



## GreiginFife (May 28, 2012)

Hi Munro, yes. It's not really an "available" number kinda day it's just more whoever wants to turn up. 
More than welcome mate, Craigmillar? Is that Edinburgh?


----------



## munro007 (May 28, 2012)

Thats great Grieg, Yes its in Edinburgh, like i said anytime you want a hit, just PM me.


----------



## GreiginFife (May 30, 2012)

Had confirmation that 1030 on 6th June is booked with 1037 provisional should anyone else fancy it. 
Correct me guys but I have it as DelB, FaiwayDodger and Munro007 plus my good self.


----------



## FairwayDodger (May 30, 2012)

GreiginFife said:



			Had confirmation that 1030 on 6th June is booked with 1037 provisional should anyone else fancy it. 
Correct me guys but I have it as DelB, FaiwayDodger and Munro007 plus my good self.
		
Click to expand...

Yip, I'll be there Greig. Cheers!


----------



## GreiginFife (May 30, 2012)

Great stuff FD, looking forward to it. Hopefully won't play like I did in Monday's medal.


----------



## DelB (May 30, 2012)

Nett 67 in the Summer Cup Medal today, so hoping to bring my good form with me.........


----------



## GreiginFife (May 30, 2012)

Good batting, lets see if that can translate on a hilly track...


----------



## DelB (May 30, 2012)

Greig, any idea which two of the three 9's will make up the course next week?


----------



## munro007 (May 30, 2012)

Yes i will be there, looking forward to it


----------



## GreiginFife (May 30, 2012)

DelB said:



			Greig, any idea which two of the three 9's will make up the course next week?
		
Click to expand...

I think it is Arndean/Cowden Del,  So up the hill and then out by the village. Is this for some recon????


----------



## GreiginFife (May 30, 2012)

munro007 said:



			Yes i will be there, looking forward to it
		
Click to expand...

Hopefully be a good day mate, I'll be up there Tues, Wed and Friday with Thursday playing Kinghorn.


----------



## DelB (May 30, 2012)

So, that's the two 'original' nines, isn't it? Naemoor is the newer one, if my memory serves me correctly?


----------



## GreiginFife (May 30, 2012)

Tis indeed mate well remembered. IMO the best two as they have matured. But that's a bold statement as Naemoor is still a bloody good track.


----------



## DelB (May 30, 2012)

Good stuff - looking forward to it. It was the Arndean/Cowden loops we played when we were last there three years ago. :thup:


----------



## GreiginFife (May 30, 2012)

Be a good craic hopefully. Oh yeah, if anyone is using a DMD and needs to download the course I know that on SkyGolf it's 3 separate courses you need to download so not sure if any others are like that and you end up with just one of the 9's.


----------



## DelB (May 30, 2012)

GreiginFife said:



			.... I know that on SkyGolf it's 3 separate courses you need to download so not sure if any others are like that and you end up with just one of the 9's.
		
Click to expand...

Yep, it's three separate nines. Downloaded them this aft.


----------



## thecraw (May 30, 2012)

I'm off work that day, might be able to put in an appearance if nobody has any objections? 

Need to clear a couple of things first.

c.


----------



## DelB (May 30, 2012)

thecraw said:



			I'm off work that day, might be able to put in an appearance if nobody has any objections? 

Need to clear a couple of things first.

c.
		
Click to expand...

Be great to see you again, mate!  :cheers:


----------



## Neillbro (May 30, 2012)

Evening chaps, could I please put my name forward for the Muckhart day. Never played there but Delb raves about it.


----------



## GreiginFife (May 30, 2012)

Welcome aboard guys, no problems at all. I will confirm 1037 tomorrow and we can do two 3 balls if it's going to be a 6. We can work out costs as I can sign 3 on at a tenner.


----------



## thecraw (May 31, 2012)

Sorry I'm out remembered that I already have a game arranged on Wednesday with a forumer!


----------



## FairwayDodger (May 31, 2012)

thecraw said:



			Sorry I'm out remembered that I already have a game arranged on Wednesday with a forumer!
		
Click to expand...

Oh you tease!


----------



## thecraw (May 31, 2012)

FairwayDodger said:



			Oh you tease! 

Click to expand...

I didn't want to get you too excited and put you off your game so I though it best to let you meet the ugly blokes like delb and neilbro first. 

In fact, I lost my forum virginity at Muckhart too!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


:thup:


----------



## munro007 (May 31, 2012)

thecraw said:



			I didn't want to get you too excited and put you off your game so I though it best to let you meet the ugly blokes like delb and neilbro first. 

In fact, I lost my forum virginity at Muckhart too!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:thup:
		
Click to expand...


I smell fear in the air.

:rofl:


----------



## GreiginFife (May 31, 2012)

thecraw said:



			Sorry I'm out remembered that I already have a game arranged on Wednesday with a forumer!
		
Click to expand...

No worries Craw. Another time maybe.


----------



## DelB (Jun 3, 2012)

Neillbro's having to pull out too, as he'd forgotten about a club tie that had been arranged for Wednesday. Is that us back to a four-ball then?


----------



## DelB (Jun 3, 2012)

Scratch that - I'm not going to make it either. Wife has just told me that she's agreed to a shift-swap at work, so I'll now be on child-minding duty on Wednesday morning. 

Sorry all. Not happy. :angry:


----------



## munro007 (Jun 3, 2012)

So thats us a 3 now. Are we playing 18 or 27, i don't mind.


----------



## GreiginFife (Jun 3, 2012)

Ok guys no worries. If Munro and FD are still on then I will see if my mate wants to make up a 4 if not then if you guys are ok with a 3 then that's fine. 
18 I think Munro, see how the day pans, can always change to 27 if the going is good


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jun 3, 2012)

Hi Greig. I'm still on for it but if you'd rather postpone until more forumers can make it, I'd understand - your call!


----------



## GreiginFife (Jun 3, 2012)

I'm still in FD, it's my only week off for a while and have a busy week otherwise. So I will still be playing


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jun 3, 2012)

GreiginFife said:



			I'm still in FD, it's my only week off for a while and have a busy week otherwise. So I will still be playing 

Click to expand...

Grand - see you Wednesday then! Feel free to bring your mate, obviously!


----------



## GreiginFife (Jun 3, 2012)

Will do, think he's supposed to be working but that never usually stops him.


----------



## GreiginFife (Jun 5, 2012)

FD and Munro, if you guys are still on for tomorrow I will PM you my mobile number later today so that should you need to get me it's easier. 
Still opportunity for anyone else to join us tomorrow at 1034 and 1042...


----------



## munro007 (Jun 5, 2012)

Yes Greig, looking forward to it. Its been a while since i played your course.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jun 5, 2012)

GreiginFife said:



			FD and Munro, if you guys are still on for tomorrow I will PM you my mobile number later today so that should you need to get me it's easier. 
Still opportunity for anyone else to join us tomorrow at 1034 and 1042...
		
Click to expand...

Yes, still on for it. I'll send you my number too.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jun 6, 2012)

Just back from a thoroughly enjoyable round (despite the rain) at Muckhart - nice course. I especially enjoyed the second nine when my golf game decided to join us! 

Cheers for the invite Greig; nice meeting you and Richard.

Strangely, I could have sworn I left the course the same way I came in but ended up cross-country on a totally different road.... oh well!


----------



## munro007 (Jun 6, 2012)

Hahahaha i was wondering what way you were going. I agree second nine was a lot nicer, all though i didn't play the second like i played the first half. lol. Thanks again Greig & Karen for a most enjoyable days golfing. Anytime you want to play Craigmillar Park, just PM me.


----------



## GreiginFife (Jun 6, 2012)

No problem guys, glad you enjoyed it. I had a good day despite the weather. Even with "local knowledge" it was a tougher than normal 18. 
You are welcome back any time.


----------



## GreiginFife (Jun 6, 2012)

Oh and yes, I wondered where you guys were going when I noticed you were behind me on the Dunfermline road when I turned on to the "back, back road".


----------

